# Starting a Reef Tank



## Fade2White12 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello everyone. I've been a freshwater enthusiast for years, but because of some certain reasons, it looks like I may have to give up my 90gal FW tank. What I would really like to do is start we can easily keep in our bedroom. I don't want one too big, but not one too small where chemical/temp spikes can wipe everything out so quickly. So, doing some research, I think I want this tank from Dr. Foster and Smith - it's a 24 gal AquaPod from Current. So, I have a few questions.

1.) How is this tank? My LFS is selling BioCubes, but for far much more than their retail, so this seems like the best choice.
2.) I would like to be able to put some soft corals and mushrooms in there, so is light that it comes with good enough? To me, on the website here, I want the 24 gal w/o halides, since they are so much more - and it looks like it has a compact hood and not that open top.
3.) What other forms of hardware do I need that this does not come with? I know I need a heater, but do i need a protein skimmer for this size? Is this submersible pump different than a powerhead? Do I need more than 1 powerhead?

Anyway, thanks for the help. This is really appreciated.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well I have looked at the tank. I think you will not have any problem with mushrooms. You should also be fine with softies as long as you stay with hardy ones. The only thing I still don't know is what kind of bulbs are in the unit. what Kelvin? one atinic one day light would be best.

as far as other equipment I didn't see if it came with a powerhead or not. On a small system like that I would think 1 would be fine. but 2 small ones are better then one larger one. you will want between 10-20 times tank turn over per hour min. 

evey on a small system the fish poop so yes you will need a protein skimmer, or a refugiam, or do water changes more often.

I hope this info is helpfull.

Roger


----------



## Fade2White12 (Jun 18, 2007)

This is the lighting system it comes with: 1-32W square pin Dual Daylight 10000Â°K/6700Â°K Daylight bulb, 1-32W square pin Dual Actinic 460nm/420nm Actinic bulb, and 2 blue LED lights.

It also says that it comes with a 290 gph submersible pump with flat nozzle - so I assume this is also a power head, so would I need another one?

Also, since this is like a nano-reef tank, I assumed a protein skimmer was not necessary. EDIT: I should have also mentioned that corals aren't all I'm going to put in there. I plan on throwing some snails/hermits or other crusts, as well as a fish or two since it's a 24 gal - so I thought that the cleanup crew + live rock + surface skimmer + nano balls would suffice.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well here is my shopping list:

-AquaStik Putty 
-Mag-Float Small Magnetic Glass Cleaner 
-Maxi-Jet Powerhead/Pump Model 600 (160 gph) 
-Aquarium Systems Synthetic Sea Salt Instant Ocean 50 gallon mix -Hydrometer 
-Visi-Therm Stealth Heater 100W 
-Digital Thermometer 2-1/4" x 1-1/2" 
-AquaPods 24 gallon, 64W Compact
Fluorescent System 
-AquaPod Stand Pedestal 
-Master Test Kit 5-in-1 
-Caribbean Live Sand 40 lbs 

I'll be ordering the Live Rock once I know when the rest of this stuff will be coming in. Any other recommendations?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like your on the right track with what you have as a list.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Jun 18, 2007)

I just have one more question and its about cycling.

Once I buy my live rock (online since here it is $7 a pound) and my live sand HERE, do I have this right on how I cycle my tank? 

I know I first mix the water to the right salinity, then add the rock and the sand, but I havea few questions. 

1.) How often and what % do I do water changes while it is cycling?
2.) How often should I test the water during this process?
3.) How long approximately will it take? Will it take a lot less time since I'm adding both live sand and live rock?

Thanks guys!

Oh, and with shipping included, where are the best places to get live rock (by best I mean cheapest lol)?


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

...dont' change the water while it's cycling...just adjust the salinity as needed...

Test the water frequently, every day or two, so you know what's happenign as far as cycling goes...

If you're using LS and LR...and everything goes according to plan...it's still 2-4 weeks as far as I know...


----------



## Fade2White12 (Jun 18, 2007)

OK, I think I'm ready for it all. I also have one more question. 

I was thinking about doing just like 10-20% water changes once a week once tank is cycled and I have some livestock in there. Is any more needed? Also, what sort of maintenance will I need to do on the sponge filter and the two powerheads? 

Oh, and what tests should I be running? I bought a test kit with pH, alkalinity, nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia. I also have seen recommendations of irons, phosphates, etc - but if I'm using DI water, will these other ones be needed?


----------

